# Need help with Temporary Foreign Worker (TFW)



## Packiyaraj (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi, Would like to work in Canada as a Temporary Foreign Worker (TFW). TFW requires to have a job offer. Currently trying to get a job using Job Bank - Home. Any success stories on TFW ? Also please provide your suggestion on TFW


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

Being honest, getting a job offer, where the employer is required to help with LMO and TWP before you can start is *extremely* hard.

I was out of work, *while in Canada*, and had the same situation. My job search lasted 8 months until I got an offer. Even then it took another 3 months before I could start work.

You have the same situation with the added difficulty of being on the other side of the world, so a "face to face" interview is just not possible. I know of few employers willing to employ foreign workers sight unseen.

Also Job Bank is not the greatest site in the world. look at Monster, Workopolis, Indeed, Wowjobs, LinkedIn and some provincial and local area sites as well as specific employer websites. Many of the jobs never get onto the bigger sites at all.

I wish you well but don't bank on success in the short term.


----------



## Packiyaraj (Oct 26, 2013)

Mr.JGK,

Thank you very much for your response 

I appreciate your Informative response


----------



## katies (Jan 25, 2014)

We are temporary foreign workers. The key for us was to get the job with the company in our country of origin, then get transferred to Canada.
Good luck!


----------



## explorer5 (Dec 25, 2013)

Hi Katies,

But how to get the jobs on TFW...from the country of origin


----------

